# JSR179 (LocationAPI) und GPS



## IceTi (3. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage zu JavaME und der LocationAPI im Zusammenarbeit mit einem internen GPS Empfänger...

Das Handy welches ich habe, unterstützt von Haus aus leider nicht JSR 179 (also die LocationAPI). Wenn ich das nun unter Eclipse programmiere um z.B. die aktuellen Koordinaten oder sowas abzurufen. Muss ich die API dann irgendwie noch in mein Project einbinden? Als Libary ist JSR179 schon vorhanden... 

Oder wie genau kann ich die Funktionen der API nutzen?

Danke


----------



## ice-breaker (3. Dez 2009)

Wenn dein Handy das JSR nicht unterstützt, kannst du daran nichts ändern 

Die JSRs greifen bei J2ME alle in das Betriebssystem bzw. in die JRE-Implementation ein und sind daher nicht vergleichbar mit jars wie aus J2SE die man einfach dazupacken kann.


----------



## IceTi (3. Dez 2009)

Hmmm... shit... gibt es da keine Möglichkeit die Klassen iwie nachträglich einzubinden oder so?

Über den Zellen den Standort herrauszufinden, geht nicht bei allen Providern oder?


EDIT: Hier: J2MeForum :: Thema anzeigen - NoClassDefFoundError (JSR-179 Location API) umgehen
hat es wohl einer geschafft oder sehe ich das falsch, doch wie soll das gehen?


----------



## ice-breaker (3. Dez 2009)

Nein, es gibt keine Möglichkeit.
Und die Person hat es auch nicht geschafft, sondern hat nur abgefragt ob der JSR vorhanden ist, um bei fehlendem JSR wahrscheinlich ein bestimmtes Feature nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## IceTi (3. Dez 2009)

Okay, danke!
Würde das mit OpenCellID gehen? Halt über die Masten???


Oder gibgt z.B. für HTC, Samsung eigene SChnittstellen/APIs wie man darauf zugreifen kann?


----------



## klaus1977 (7. Feb 2010)

Mit der OpenLAPI müsste es doch funktionieren, oder?

Konnte ich noch nicht testen!

Sorry, dass ich den Thread nochmal rauskrame.


----------

